# Car parts



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all,

Does anybody know if there's a Halfords type place in or around Tavira?

Was working on the electrical system of my car and ended up blowing a fuse, dont have a spare of that rating.

Thx,
Etch


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Etchy Boy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anybody know if there's a Halfords type place in or around Tavira?
> 
> ...


Have you looked in the supermarkets, Intermarche, Continente?.....in the motor section i`m sure i have seen fuses.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most supermarkets, chinese shops, petrol stations, garages, etc sell auto fuses

Roady Homepage - Roady Centro Auto and Norauto http://www.norauto.pt/index.php?id=202 are the only two national Halfords type that I know and will generally be on out of town shopping centres


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Aah yes, there is a moror section in my local Continente, didnt think about that.

Thx guys


----------

